# budget speakers plz advise



## Darkgundam111 (Sep 30, 2011)

So i was reading one of the maximum PC magazines from a few months ago and they rated this one budget speaker ($50) with a 9/10. I wanted to get those, but i forgot which ones they are and can't find the magazine. Was wondering if anyone knew of $50 speakers (2.1 channel) that are really good


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 1, 2011)

I too am wondering. I would prefer 2.1 as well that can pack some powerful bass.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 1, 2011)

M-Audio Studiophile AV40 and Klipsch Promedia 2.1 are a good choice.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions, but those are on the more expensive side, which isn't ideal for me. Still looking for something within the $50 range (new).


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> thanks for the suggestions, but those are on the more expensive side, which isn't ideal for me. Still looking for something within the $50 range (new).



I buy video games that cost more. if you can't increase your budget I recommend looking at headphones.


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I buy video games that cost more. if you can't increase your budget I recommend looking at headphones.



Any ideas of some in the $100 range? >


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2011)

get a paper route


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 2, 2011)

unfortunately i don't spend that much due to the situation i am in currently. saying how u can afford things that are more pricy than what my budget is does not help at all. as I have mentioned in opening post, there were good speakers for $50 in the Maximum PC magazine I read back a few months ago that I was interested in. If they gave it such a great recommendation as a budget speaker, then i would assume there are others similar in that price range. lastly, I have headphones and are using them until i find such speakers, so pointless for me to get something I already have. back to the topic plz?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2011)

I understand you have a budget but you need to understand there are limits to how low you can go and at $50 you will get better sound quality from headphones than speakers.  

have you looked on Newegg and Amazon?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

My brother has these speakers, and they are pretty good, I would definitely recommend them, may fit your budget too 

Logitech Speaker System Z523 with Subwoofer, Price: $52.99 w/ free shipping


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was looking into this one:  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JU25DC/?tag=tec06d-20

but just wanted to see if there were other recommendations before diving for it. would hate to know that there was something else after i got it shipped.

edit: posted this at same time as you 15th Warlock haha. hmm those look decent as well. i'll look at some reviews for em as well. thanks.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> I was looking into this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JU25DC/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> but just wanted to see if there were other recommendations before diving for it. would hate to know that there was something else after i got it shipped.



Haven't tried the Corsair speakers yet, so I can't vouch for them, you may want to look for some online reviews, and maybe even comparisons; I' bet those are good quality speakers also


----------

